# greenhornet's red kingfisher



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I finally got a new yak , a nice red wavedance kingfisher :lol: :lol: Purchased through Wild Water Sports of Putney I was very happy with their service . I picked up the yak from the factory at sea ford Melbourne on our way to Easter break on the coast very keen to test the kingy out.








I was originally concerned the cock pit wouldn't fit me but was pleasantly surprised on the room I had :lol: 
















I had a couple of test runs without the rods and at first felt a bit weird and tippy coming from a SIK but soon settled down to feel very safe and comfortable.It was just warm enough for a few practise re entries, which i did with ease. Bored on Monday we hit big w and of course i purchased two burkleys to set up after being inspired by Dodges swing set up
















the set up worked a treat,however with out an anchor set up yet found it trying with a wind versus current set up. Still managed a whiting and a couple of flatties (good mojo)


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks gatesy , I think the cod are nervous now :lol: 
thanks lefty, can't wait to hit the water again soon, let us know when your ready(start "long service" /unemployment soon  )
Patwah what can i say yes it is a sexy yak , the paddler- that is another issue  thanks


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

wow looks awesome! looks funny to see yr feet right down the end, mine only go to the first foot well thingy lol


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks kerrie and occy , yes just as well there is plenty room for my big hairy feet! :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Enjoy the new rig GreenH, and sure she will be a goodun after the SIK, and she certainly seems keen on being a fish producer for you with such a good start


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Dodge, It sure is of to a good start and so much easier to fish from compared to my old sik. Getting in and out is simple now also being able to stretch out with ease and reaching gear in the rear well makes the kayak very user friendly!


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks occy I shall set it up soon it , thanks for the clear instructions.After that fish finder will be the next task (once purchased)
Ps ;where do you buy the shrink stuff from?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

GH, nice unit mate , good to see you finally joined the sit on brigade ,although you should always keep a sit in for colder days and crusing , well , i have heard that the cod down there have gone into hiding , and those that havnt are watching very closely for the colour red , good one , you will love it they are nice yaks .


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks again occy i'll track down some of the heat shrink next trip to town
thanks bazz , i hope to still catch some colour blind cod :lol: :lol: shall definitely keep the old girl for touring with the kids


----------



## Cdog (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice indeed, maybe I will own one soon, but I think I will get an orange one as I have read on here b4 Red is 4 pansy's.
Not that there is anyting wrong with that. Nice Rig !


----------



## Cdog (Apr 11, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Cdog said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed, maybe I will own one soon, but I think I will get an orange one _as I have read on here b4 Red is 4 pansy's._Not that there is anyting wrong with that. Nice Rig !
> ...


Mate I'll give anyone a ribbing, and expect the same back. I have been on here a number of years and have only just decided to post. I talking near ainchent here, before the fish comp and even the Wiki, old school, back in the early years.
Have I owned a yak before, you ask,.. yes and it was modded to the hilt. Have spent the last 18 months in a stinkboat which is now on the market [never again] It's time to get back to the grassroots of this growing sport. Once aYakker always a Yakker.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

now the mojo colour is aqua..... just ask Estuary Girl and me!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

I was going to post these anchor trolley pics with the sounder install but since i've been bumped here they are ;


























I followed *Occy's* easy kingfisher instructions except because I got rid of the grab rope decided to use the extra pad eyes for the end of the trolley . I just unscrewed and moved them with a stainless ring attacthed. Havn't gone with the the pulley system either as I can move the rope easy enough and if it wears out I will simply replace.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

A top looking anchor trolley GH. Gee those Kingys mod well. Would have to be the best value yak on the market. And to think that they're made in Melbourne. Congrats.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks kingy, well i got a FF (piranha 210-humminbird) fitted and successfully used. I went with a stern mount on some bent aluminium where the rudder would go as i have no intentions of adding one as the kingfisher tracks well.
















So here is the finished product (for now) :lol:


----------



## Cdog (Apr 11, 2008)

Just a thought, you should add a hinge to that tranny bracket so it can flip up out of harms way if needed.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks cdog , yeah i will have to do something a bit better to make loading and unloading a bit easier just testing position etc before i beef it up a bit, a hinge or quick release of sorts would be handy.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

hey GH, i'm pretty sure the best colour is yellow, (as occy says chicks dig it :lol: ) but if you want to be in a red one fell free to do so, i think it looks pretty good to be honest but shhhh.
you've stolen my ideas, i baught 2 berkleys when i baught the yak (berkleys and yak total: $750 and brand new!). i instaled them in the exact same place as you to, well as they say great minds think alike eh.
i am about to install the anchor but i have a few queries, how does it work lol, because i cant see the anchor or how you deploy it.
but great choice of yak, i proud of you son.

cheers


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

zipper great to see we think alike  , this is my anchor which i have put thinner rope on now.check out the do it yourself section for some other set ups as i did.








I deploy the anchor by clipping the anchor rope to the stainless ring then lower the anchor allowing extra rope, then pull the anchor trolley as if you were shutting curtains either to the bow or stern depending on wind and current. then simply hitch the rope around the cleat.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yr kingy looks excellent GH!!!! congrats!


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

greenhornet said:


> thanks kingy, well i got a FF (piranha 210-humminbird) fitted and successfully used. I went with a stern mount on some bent aluminium where the rudder would go as i have no intentions of adding one as the kingfisher tracks well.
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> ...


how far do i go with the transducer i have never done one before hope you can help


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Mate GreenHornet hasn't posted here in over a year, he might not be around to answer your questions any more. You're better off starting your own topic in the DIY section and ask questions there. It's also a little unclear what you mean by "how far do I go with the transducer?".


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Gooday Akajimmy, just happened to log on today (don't log on these days much) and can tell you i ended up ditching the rear trancduser set up for a through hull silcone blob. The rear set up tended to catch weed and made loading a bit trickier. Only disadvantage of in hull set up has been the inacurate temp displayed due lack of water contact. Good luck with your set up.


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

greenhornet said:


> thanks kingy, well i got a FF (piranha 210-humminbird) fitted and successfully used. I went with a stern mount on some bent aluminium where the rudder would go as i have no intentions of adding one as the kingfisher tracks well.
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> ...


hi pal paul here i have a pic of you transducer now i have a lowrance x4 how far do i put the transducer down please


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

greenhornet said:


> Gooday Akajimmy, just happened to log on today (don't log on these days much) and can tell you i ended up ditching the rear trancduser set up for a through hull silcone blob. The rear set up tended to catch weed and made loading a bit trickier. Only disadvantage of in hull set up has been the inacurate temp displayed due lack of water contact. Good luck with your set up.


 the problem is my kayak does not have any hatches on my kayak mine a verlocity 11 winner brand


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

akajimmy said:


> greenhornet said:
> 
> 
> > thanks kingy, well i got a FF (piranha 210-humminbird) fitted and successfully used. I went with a stern mount on some bent aluminium where the rudder would go as i have no intentions of adding one as the kingfisher tracks well.
> ...


Depth of transducer does not matter, just as long as there is no air space under it


----------

